
Show HN: We built a free online vector editor - adamgamble
https://www.vecteezy.com/editor
======
Philomath
I'd like to propose a feature.

Would it be possible to make the left panel collapsable?

I found the need when trying full screen. I really wanted to see the design
bigger but the panel wouldn't let me zoom more without loosing visibility.

~~~
adamgamble
Thanks for this feedback, i'll talk to our design team and look into it!

~~~
Philomath
Thanks to you for building it!

Keep up with the good work.

------
RugnirViking
How well does this deal with extreme vector drawings? such as in the region of
60000 to 100k shapes, possibly more.

~~~
adamgamble
Currently chrome does a poor job of rendering these kinds of svgs and so we
are dealing with that limitation. I'm hoping that Chrome will give svg
performance some love in the near future and that will help us greatly.

~~~
RugnirViking
Excellent. Yeha I agree - I've been working with a similar issue and we've
tried all sorts of creative ideas to get the performance, like rendering on
the server.

------
Philomath
This is SO awesome!

I really like the interface.

May I ask how do you cut in half a Shape? (half circle for example)

Thank you!

~~~
adamgamble
We don't currently support shape subtraction. Thank you for the feedback and
we're glad you like it!

